# Ethanol Fuel



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Whats the latest on using Ethanol fuel in modern day 2015 outboards ?

Ethanol is here to stay surely the big 3 outboard manufacturers have caught up with the times... boat manufacturer/outfitters too !
Do any manufacturers have a flex fuel E85 outboard yet ?
There are a lot of confusing things written out there, and many many opinions of what one person heard form someone that someone else knows. The modern day truth is out there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're lucky enough to run an E-Tec -it won't even notice the ethanol fuel you're running (but whatever you do avoid E85 when the idiots finally force it onto us...

Now if you run a Merc or a Yamaha.... avoid ethanol fuel if possible (those makes are much more sensitive to fuel problems than E-Tecs). I've run nothing but ethanol in the last three E-Tecs I've run in hard commercial service and never the slightest fuel problem.... since 2005 (I had one of the first E-Tec 90's down here in south Florida). My current motor is a 2012, just out of warranty and like all of my E-Tecs not the slightest fuel problem....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I ONLY Run Ethanol Free !!!

No Pikko Commie Trash fuel in my Carbed 2 strokes !!! 

I was twisting a little Nissan 2 stroke 1K over red line on a Racing mix with Nitro methane and Bean Oil ... God that stuff smells good ... Fun ride ...

Hopefully the ethanol mandate BS will get repealed !!!




lemaymiami said:


> If you're lucky enough to run an E-Tec -it won't even notice the ethanol fuel you're running (but whatever you do avoid E85 when the idiots finally force it onto us...
> 
> Now if you run a Merc or a Yamaha.... avoid ethanol fuel if possible (those makes are much more sensitive to fuel problems than E-Tecs). I've run nothing but ethanol in the last three E-Tecs I've run in hard commercial service and never the slightest fuel problem.... since 2005 (I had one of the first E-Tec 90's down here in south Florida). My current motor is a 2012, just out of warranty and like all of my E-Tecs not the slightest fuel problem....


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

You do realize that ethanol is made from corn grown here by US farmers?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

5 years old but a good list of resources you can begin you manufacture specific research.

http://petelandrysrealgas.com/2010/10/what-marine-engine-manufacturers-say-about-ethanol-gas-2/

Fuel stabilizers tested.

http://www.boatingmag.com/gear/boatinglab-tests-fuel-stabilizers


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I try to use ethanol free fuel but to be honest, I don't really notice too much of a difference. My motor rarely sits for more than a week or two and I run my carbs dry after using the motor. Maybe storing my fuel tanks in a climate controlled garage helps keep moister out of the fuel. I would imagine the ethanol would help with detonation but your fuel consumption may increase slightly. 

08 yamaha 2 stroke. Even the manual says 87 octane 15% ethanol is fine.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I just finished replacing an electric fuel pump, filter. fuel lines, injectors and the fuel tank needed a good cleaning. The owner let the motor sit for over a year and the ethanol fuel was mixed with a lot of water. The rust and corrosion in the system was awful! Ethanol is ok if you use your boat all the time, but when it sits bad things happen.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Corn is great for eating and drinking 

I was referring to the fallacy that is was supposed to be good for the environment (which it is NOT)

Don't get me wrong E-85 can make great racing fuel but to burden the average outboard buyer with even more complexity and weight is NOT Needed ...

One volcano pollutes waay more than a few outboards running E-0 

I do occasionally run 4 strokes and their exhaust 
smells worse than 2 stroke IMHO ...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

After a little reading.. it appears that both Yammie & Merc. are ok, (check the specs), to run Etahnol Fuel up to 10%.

Some engines, especially higher hp models, like cars, do suggest minimum 91 octane, but thats expected.

Most articles say for best assurance make sure you have a very good water separator and fine fuel filter. The up-to-date fuel lines are ethanol safe. It is alos recommended that its better to keep your fuel tank full, and use a stabilizer product if storing for any period of time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I still find it comical that it takes more than one gallon of oil / fuel consumption to produce a gallon of ethanol.

I personally won't run ethanol in any of my small engines, boat, lawn mower, generator. Just because the fuel lines have been updated doesn't mean the ethanol mixed fuel won't have phase seperation. In the car it gets burned up too quickly to be cause of concern.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been running ethanol in my cars, lawnmowers, weed whackers, chain saws, leaf blowers, misters, and boat motors of all makes and manufacture ever since the gov't started forcing it on us. I've never had an ethanol related problem on any motor including DFI, carburated 2-stroke and 4-stroke, and injected 4-stroke. 

That said, the whole idea that ethanol use in fuel is somehow saving the environment is absolute and total B.S. If I were president (or king) first thing I'd do is abolish daylight savings time. Abolishing the use of ethanol in fuel would be next.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

No problems here with ethanol. Its cleaner burning and is a good use for corn. If I had it my way I would run all my machines on Methanol or Ethanol or a combo there of. If natural gas prices stay at 2$/MMbtu for a few more years I bet we see another methanol plant or two pop up.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

tomahawk said:


> You do realize that ethanol is made from corn grown here by US farmers?


The Monsanto GMO stuff and I would rather burn that through my car vs eating any of it lol


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> I've been running ethanol in my cars, lawnmowers, weed whackers, chain saws, leaf blowers, misters, and boat motors of all makes and manufacture ever since the gov't started forcing it on us. I've never had an ethanol related problem on any motor including DFI, carburated 2-stroke and 4-stroke, and injected 4-stroke.
> 
> That said, the whole idea that ethanol use in fuel is somehow saving the environment is absolute and total B.S. If I were president (or king) first thing I'd do is abolish daylight savings time. Abolishing the use of ethanol in fuel would be next.


Ethanol was pushed by politics as a oxygenate green fuel(not) after oxygenate MTBE, a very good additive with minimal effects to fuel quality, was taken off the US market due to retail fuel storage tank leaks to groundwater and resulting law suits. Like ethanol, MTBE components are water soluble but unlike MTBE, reported to be potentially carcinogenic. Oxygenates are needed for clean burning gasolines. I have not had any problems with E10 fuels in any of my two or four cycle engines yet, but I use the engines frequently and use the fuel treatments. That means starting the engines every few weeks even for a short duration and regular filter changes. I do not like ethanol in fuel but until the industry can come up with a lower cost oxygenate we are stuck.


----------

